# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Kingston DataTravel Elite. Как восстановить данные?

## Evivan

Собсно subj. на нем есть защищенная зона и вот с нее надо восстановить.
Ситуация следующая - втыкаю в комп, Кингстон опознается но тут же система предлагает отформатировать его.

Есть какие-нить мысли как воостановить данные из защищенной зоны?

----------


## Ghost Shadow

Софт Кингстонский, который с этой зоной работает, стоит?

----------


## Evivan

стоял, только он сразу предлагает создать новую зону. Флешку я уже отдал, так что надобности уже нет

----------

